# Fish Trap



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Its a long shot but wondering if anyone has a fish trap I can borrow for a week or two ??


Mikey


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I might have one in my basement. I won't know until late tonight/tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

JT of JT Acrylics makes them !


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes JT makes them, if you are a member of MAST then you can borrow them.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Bullet said:


> JT of JT Acrylics makes them !


+1 on JT acrylics. He built me a good fish trap. I've still yet to use it, but wow it's one nicely built trap. Give him a ring!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

For the price JT sells them, it is a worthy item to have.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Did reach out to JT via PM but got no reply


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

He will get back to you, just may be busy.


----------



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't wanna high jack your thread but I'd like to know where I can get a fish trap too. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mikeylikes said:


> Did reach out to JT via PM but got no reply


I think he is on vacation.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm here. Just playing catch up 

Email is best way to contact me.

I have fish traps made up, and ready. Pick up will be possible tomorrow. I will be at the shop all day.

Fish trap was designed to be an investment. It works on euro braced tanks, as well as tanks with trim. Big enough to catch a tang, and designed to keep the tangs out while you go after that damsel that looked cute when you bought it.

Traps are $50 each










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great investment - highly recommended


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Daney90 said:


> Don't wanna high jack your thread but I'd like to know where I can get a fish trap too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


We have the AquaMedic fish trap in stock if you need one in a hurry.

Here is a video on how it works.
http://video.petco.com/v/1582274256/aqua-medic-fish-trap/


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Picked up the trap from JT today ... sorry but Mississauga is too far for me.

within first 5 minutes I caught my problem fish !!!!!!  wooo hooo !


Mikey


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I think you now hold the record!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Caught my fish this morning, took all of 7 minutes.. Not the record but still pretty damn impressive!


----------



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

...following the thread. I have a Chromis that somehow has managed to get into the overflow of my 65 gallon Marineland. There's not a lot of room to manoeuvre in the space as the pipes (durso) take up 1/2 the room. Would the fish trap fit in there or is there another approach


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Normally you can just slide a net in, and wait for it move between the net, and side. Or, if you dont wanna wait... Chase it 

The trap wont fit in there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks...that was my plan before I read the thread....the Chromis is a chicken and hides behind the pipes 99% of the time..so I have to slowly get him used to me and the net...could be a long term effort!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Drop the net in, and leave it for a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I think I need a trap just to see if I can beat the "5" minute record...no reason other than that


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Marz said:


> I think I need a trap just to see if I can beat the "5" minute record...no reason other than that


Lol!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Didn't expect this to turn into a competition of sorts LMAO.

Just got fed up trying, for a couple of weeks I might add, to catch my PBT. 

Frustrated, I decided to invest in the trap. Convincing myself this wouldn't be the first and last time I'll need to catch a fish. No way I was gonna remove all my rock.

Even my daughter was shocked at how fast it was captured !

So given my first initial experience .. its worth its weight in gold !!!

Thanks JT !


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> Didn't expect this to turn into a competition of sorts LMAO.
> 
> Just got fed up trying, for a couple of weeks I might add, to catch my PBT.
> 
> ...


J T rocks !


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I caught my pair of leopard wrasses in less than a minute and then again for my yellow tang it took one week


----------

